# Terrova Issues



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

So I was using my terrova up on Erie this past week and it was working like normal for 4 days. On the 5th day it started to act up and eventually all it would do was turn right or left. It has no thrust at all. Won't even spin the prop. I thought maybe the batteries were going dead but still had 3/4 in the battery. Thought maybe it was an issue with my remote so I plugged in the pedal and same thing. Right and left but no thrust. Charged up the batteries over night and checked all connections and everything seems fine. Tried it again the next day and still no thrust. Has anyone ever had this happen before? I have read some posts online about people that had issues with it not turning right or left but not with no thrust.


----------



## a.c shiner (Mar 11, 2012)

You didn't break the pin on the prop did you and it's just spinning the shaft and not the prop


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

a.c shiner said:


> You didn't break the pin on the prop did you and it's just spinning the shaft and not the prop


I don't think so because when I turn it on it makes no noise at all. I tried 1-10 and no sound or anything. I imagine if the pin was broken you would still hear the motor kick on correct?


----------



## a.c shiner (Mar 11, 2012)

You would see the nut spinning on the prop


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

I had a similar issue last spring except that mine would not steer but the thrust motor would run. I took my boat in to Vic's for evaluation and they found that the mother board and drive board on my Terrova had both fried and needed to be replaced. Luckily my boat was only a year old at that point and it was covered under warranty.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Did you take the prop off and look for line wrapped around the shaft?


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

I had that happen earlier this year. Make sure nothing is stopping the release handle seating properly when the motor is deployed. I seated and re-seated the motor a few times and the motor started working like it should. 

Wes


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Brian just last week had similar issue with my ipilot powerdrive. I took to Eagle Creek Marine in North Dayton the Mk certified guy there quickly figured out my plug connection needed cleaned and in 5 min was on my way no charge! Most importantly is to make sure battery not connected when you clean pin connections and make sure connections are snug. Good luck. 
Salmonid


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I had one that wouldn't behave properly and it turned out to be dirt on the board. I took the pedals off and cleaned everything well, put them back on it it worked fine.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Not real familiar w/those but if a thorough cleaning of all mentioned above doesn't work,I'd almost suspect the speed control switch(the one you can adjust from 1-10 like you stated).After that,its time to take it somewhere,for me anyways!


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I dont have a Terrova, but it is a Minn Kota pwer drive. I had the same problem and was able to replace the foot pedal and it worked (is working great)


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Dovans said:


> I dont have a Terrova, but it is a Minn Kota pwer drive. I had the same problem and was able to replace the foot pedal and it worked (is working great)


I thought it might be an issue like that, but my foot pedal wont work and my hand held remote wont work either. So I think it is something with the motor itself. I am going to try and get it cleaned up real well this week and check all connections and try again. If that doesn't work then off to the shop it will go.


----------

